# Birch Logs



## Alpine (Nov 25, 2010)

I am new to the forum and am starting up a small firewood business. I have an opportunity to buy birch logs that were cut last winter(about 1 year ago) and would like if someone could give me some advice as to whether I have to worry about any rot or decay. I have heard that birch bark does not breath as well as other trees and rot starts fairly quickly but I have not been able to find any information on this on the web. Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 25, 2010)

they go bad fast 6 months :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Slamm (Nov 25, 2010)

Birch rots very fast, in my experience its one of the fastest rotting trees around here.

They are also a very hard wood, and hard on chains.

Other than being cheap I'm not sure of any positives for Birch, LOL.

Sam


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 25, 2010)

Since Birch is probably your best wood in Sask, you probably won't have a problem selling it.
If it was felled at -10 or below the sap would be in the roots. It's the sap that causes the rot and the bark seems to hold in any moisture. Try to check out what your buying first.
Buying logs doesn't work unless you can triple your profit or move alot of wood, or sell small quantities at higher prices.
How much for a truck load of firewood logs there?
John


----------



## Alpine (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Tomtrees and Slamm......you comments are appreciated and noted. 

Yukon/John... Your explanation about the sap makes sense. There are about 350 cords I'm looking at so I will go there this week-end with my chainsaw and cut into the middle of a few logs and see what they look like. The ends are very sound looking but I guess they would be since they are drying here and not rotting. The trucks are b-trains and can haul 22 cords per load and each cord is around $85 CAD plus the trucking of course. I won't be splitting it until spring.


----------



## MR4WD (Nov 25, 2010)

Birch goes for 500 a cord plus in Calgary!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 25, 2010)

MR4WD said:


> Birch goes for 500 a cord plus in Calgary!



Wow, I better move to Calgary. Toronto is about 350 plus, I'm getting 200 here for Pine and Spruce blocks unsplit.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 26, 2010)

Alpine said:


> Thanks Tomtrees and Slamm......you comments are appreciated and noted.
> 
> Yukon/John... Your explanation about the sap makes sense. There are about 350 cords I'm looking at so I will go there this week-end with my chainsaw and cut into the middle of a few logs and see what they look like. The ends are very sound looking but I guess they would be since they are drying here and not rotting. The trucks are b-trains and can haul 22 cords per load and each cord is around $85 CAD plus the trucking of course. I won't be splitting it until spring.



Sounds like you'll have 100/crd delivered. Not a bad price. If it's big wood you'll get a 10-15% expansion. Try blocking to 15" for a full cord. The wood will go farther that way and the customer will still get a full cord. Birch is nice and great to burn.
John


----------



## Marine5068 (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it white birch or yellow birch?


----------



## Alpine (Nov 26, 2010)

Marine......I'm not sure if it's white or yellow birch.....these will be the first logs I've ever purchased so I'm real "green" at this whole thing! I'll ask the fellow this week-end.....I believe yellow is a little heavier than white from what I have researched so far but I don't know how they vary visually.

Yukon.....I'd sure appreciate you elaborating more on what you mean by 10 to 15% expansion and blocking to 15"....I'm new to this and welcome all the advice I can get!! Landed actually works out to 108/cord. Thanks
Doug


----------



## MR4WD (Nov 26, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Wow, I better move to Calgary. Toronto is about 350 plus, I'm getting 200 here for Pine and Spruce blocks unsplit.
> John



That's pretty good for Pine and Spruce. Fir goes for about the same here Split.

Calgary link: http://calgary.en.craigslist.ca/for/2029295766.html

Edit: Last year some guy was delivering 20' sea-cans to Calgary full of birch for 8 grand. You even got to keep the container out of the deal.


----------



## Marine5068 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes Yellow birch is good firewood for sure.
White has it's place for starting up a good fire.
White paper birch is easily distinguishable but less BTUs in it. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Alpine (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Marine


----------

